# Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel Comparison Review



## UnknownVT (Jan 29, 2009)

Through the kind courtesy of 4sevens I have this Limited Edition Fenix LD01 stainless steel to try out.

This stainless steel version should be functionally similar to the regular LD01 version - it's just made out of stainless steel -

Size -





it's only just slightly longer than the older L0D - but feels a lot heavier - it weighs in at 1.67oz (47.4g) with battery - compare this to the aluminum L0D 0.95oz (27.0g) - So the LD01 ss is 0.72oz (20.4g) heavier - doesn't sound much but it is some 76% heavier. The AA sized Fenix L1D weighs about the same without battery at 1.65oz (46.8g).

Anyway it's not a big deal but the weight gain is quite noticable.

Head -




the LD01 uses a Cree Q5 - so it's an upgrade from the Q4 used in the last L0D

It came in very attractive packaging -





Nice looking "desirable" stainless steel - but all this would be not much unless it performs -

vs. Fenix L0D-RB80 both on High/Max NiMH (eneloop)







yes, the LD01 definitely is brighter than the older RB80 L0D. 
Tints are reasonable it's cool for a Rebel - 
but slightly "warm" for a Cree.......
the LD01 still betrays a faint dark halo - 
but hardly worth writing about.

So the LD01 is brighter - comparing Medium with -

vs. Fenix L0D-RB80 high BUT with LD01ss on Medium -







now the Fenix L0D-RB80 on High shows brighter than the LD01 on Medium....

vs. Fenix LD10 Turbo/Max both NiMH







not surprisingly the LD10 is brighter since it is rated at 120 lumens - one can see this sample of the "LD10" is quite a bit "warmer" than the LD01.

vs. Fenix LD10 Medium -







The "LD10" on Medium is not as bright as the LD01 High......
again no surprise.

How about the LD01 on Low?

Low vs. classic Arc-AAA (circa ~2003) NiMH







the LD01 low is noticably brighter than the classic 2003 Arc-AAA.

Low vs. Fenix E01 NiMH







LD01 Low is noticably brighter than the Fenix E01 too.....

I would have liked a lower low on the LD01 - but that's just quibbling - this Stainless Steel Fenix LD01 is a very desirable little flashlight.
(not that I use them - but I kind of miss those strobe and SOS modes - but I do understand that many feel the opposite)


----------



## JWP_EE (Jan 29, 2009)

Great review. Makes me wish I had a LD01. Maybe in the near future.

I like the way you made a LD10 - with a PD20 head and a L1D body. That will confuse some people.


----------



## Long RunTime (Jan 29, 2009)

:goodjob:Very nice review. I bought one before but returned it due to the mode jumping problem, seems like Fenix had it fixed now. Humm...may be I should give it another try.


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 30, 2009)

JWP_EE said:


> I like the way you made a LD10 - with a PD20 head and a L1D body. That will confuse some people.


 
Yes, well the Fenix L1D, L2D and P2D all shared the same head - so with just one light and the other two bodies one would have all three configurations. 
I believe that the LD10, LD20 and PD20 also follow this "Lego" interchangeability.

I could have just used a L1D for my comparison - but it is now discontinued - the LD10 is the current model - since I have a PD20 and L1D at hand I made this "Frankenstein" combination to get basically a LD10 :huh:


----------



## kenzo (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows the PWM on lower modes? is it noticeable?


----------



## UnknownVT (Jan 30, 2009)

kenzo said:


> Hows the PWM on lower modes? is it noticeable?


 
Cannot see the PWM by waving my hand in front of the light - 
the only way I could tell it's PWM is to shine the light at my computer fans - even then only one shows it slightly, the other fan does not seem to.

Actually I tried again, if I wave my hand with open fingers very quickly in front of the light on low I can just make out some PWM - but it is not like "strobing" - but kind of like multiple images around the edges - it's not like the normal PWM type "strobing" effect.

I think it's fair to say under normal usage including moving around it is hard to say it's PWM - but one really looked for it - then one can still just tell it is PWM


----------



## RGB_LED (Jan 31, 2009)

UnknownVT, thanks for posting this review. :thumbsup: I'm not normally a fan of AAA lights but I have been considering carrying one lately since I have been using less holsters lately for my edc lights and the 1RCR123 lights are still quite noticeable in my pocket.

How do you find the scratch resistance on the light? Er, not that you would necessarily test that...


----------



## es2qy (Feb 1, 2009)

The Cree rings look reasonable to me, I would want a lower low too, from how bright the beamshot looks, thanks for the review.


----------



## paulr (Feb 1, 2009)

I got an SS LD01 last week and like it a lot. I can notice the pwm in low and medium modes by shaking the light up and down, but it's no biggie. I think the SS should be pretty scratch resistant. The one change I would want is make it a 2 level (get rid of medium mode) to simplify operation.


----------



## Swegin (Feb 1, 2009)

Great review and fantastic looking little light.
thanks


----------



## UnknownVT (Feb 2, 2009)

RGB_LED said:


> How do you find the scratch resistance on the light? Er, not that you would necessarily test that...


 
Stainless steel is harder than aluminum - 
but it is not as hard as hard anodizing -

So in theory at least, stainless steel should be less prone to deeper scratches/gouges than aluminum - 
but anodisation should be more resistant to lighter scratching.

But there is the whole other question of how well/badly(?) they show scratches - 
which is probably more important for appearance - 

I would say since the stainless steel is mono-material/homogeneous any marring only goes through to the same colored material - so less likely to show - 
whereas on even hard anodisation if the scratch goes through to the bare aluminum underneath that scratch is more easily seen, especially for dark colors like black.


----------



## MarNav1 (Feb 2, 2009)

I sure like mine. Very nice beam for a Cree and it has a nice tint too, not blue or too green. Feels very good in the hand, especially for a AAA light.


----------



## Abumustafa (Feb 13, 2009)

Hya Guys just wanted to know how many other ppl have this light an what are the major difference between this an the LOD except the Q5 ofcourse what else is updated an any1 done a direct comparison between the two!!!

thanx


----------



## 1dash1 (Feb 13, 2009)

paulr said:


> I got an SS LD01 last week and like it a lot. I can notice the pwm in low and medium modes by shaking the light up and down, but it's no biggie. I think the SS should be pretty scratch resistant. The one change I would want is make it a 2 level (get rid of medium mode) to simplify operation.


 
I'd suggest spacing the modes further apart rather than getting rid of the medium mode. I'd like the low between 0.5 to 1 lumen and the medium at around 15 to 20 lumens.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Feb 14, 2009)

I thought that the LD01 is also brighter on a 10440 instead of a standard AAA.


Is that correct anyone?


----------



## divine (Feb 15, 2009)

4sevens does not recommend using an unprotected 14400 cell in any light for safety reasons.

UnknownVT, you're not going to give us a gouge test? :nana:


----------



## Patriot (Feb 15, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I thought that the LD01 is also brighter on a 10440 instead of a standard AAA.
> 
> 
> Is that correct anyone?





Technically yes, it is much brighter.


----------



## Long RunTime (Feb 25, 2009)

My LD01 SS came in today. I am happy to report that the mode jumping problem has been corrected (at least on mine). It's Been left on at Mid. for 1.5 Hr. w/o any problem. The tint on mine is white with little on the cool side but not much, very solid little light. I like it...


----------



## tommohawk (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know what the mode jumping problem was, but I've owned my Fenix LD01 since Sep 2010 and it has just stopped working.

I tried cleaning all the contacts and whatnot inside the torch, but to no avail.

I haven't used the torch that much, but it has been sitting on my keyring as a daily carry. I would use it a few times a month, I guess.

I'm very impressed with the light output, but my HTC Desire phone has an LED that is just as bright, daily carried, and re-chargable easily.

I have to say, though, when working in a car or inside someone's computer, the little LD01 is very handy and I'm sad it isn't working. 

Do I fork out another $50 and get another one or try something else to repair it?


----------



## shelm (Apr 18, 2012)

tommohawk said:


> I don't know what the mode jumping problem was, but I've owned my Fenix LD01 since Sep 2010 and it has just stopped working.
> 
> I tried cleaning all the contacts and whatnot inside the torch, but to no avail.
> 
> ...


register your LD01 SS with Fenix website, you get 30 months of warranty , and please let us know how much you ended up paying for the repair. i guess you need to authorize RMA and send return the merchandise, you pay for shipping costs.


----------



## SDM44 (Apr 18, 2012)

Are the stainless LD01's a limited edition light? 

I can't find any for sale right now, but I do recall during the holidays they were available by some retailers.


----------



## BarryH (Apr 18, 2012)

There was another run before the holidays last year. (there are still some out there for sale if you look, even on the popular auction website)


*Fenix LD01 R5 Cree Stainless Steel *

*Special Limited Edition 2011 LED Flashlight*

 These are very limited Editions and when they are gone, they will not be any more.​
• Cree XP-G LED (R5) with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Uses one 1.5V AAA(Ni-MH, Alkaline) battery
• 76.2mm (Length) x 14mm (Diameter) 
• 35-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Patented physical structure avoids circuit damaging from reverse connection of battery 
• Reliable twist switch
• Capable of standing up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle
• Made of durable stainless steel
Notice: The above-mentioned parameters (tested with 750mAh Ni- MH batteries in Lab)​ are approximate and may vary between flashlights, batteries, and environments.​


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 18, 2012)

BarryH said:


> There was another run before the holidays last year. (there are still some out there for sale if you look, even on the popular auction website)



Thanks for that input - just idly doing a google on "Fenix LD01 R5 Cree Stainless Steel"

Found much to my surprise it is available at WalMart.

Sales Link Removed - Norm


----------

